# Another "What to upgrade first?"



## nordr (May 6, 2009)

Budget 400-500, B-stock ok

Receiver: Yamaha HTR-5660 (5yrs old, no HDMI but decent sound)

Center: Klipsch RC-52

Mains: Klipsch RF-51s

Surrounds: JBL (left over from HTIB believe the model is SCS-150)

Sub: JBL 10' 150W (also left over from HTIB, sounds ok but definitely not wowed by it)

CD/DVD/BD: PS3

TV: HD (not looking to upgrade this)

Currently running the video from PS3 to the TV through HDMI without going through the receiver and audio through receiver via optical. Cable goes to receiver through components (video) and optical (audio) outputs. 

I'm currently eying a SVS PB-10 NSD but not sure if it would make more sense to upgrade to a recent receiver first. Also the surrounds are kinda weak but I don't think upgrading them would make the same impact/$ as sub or receiver. Specific recommendations are appreciated if you have them. Thoughts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally I would upgrade your receiver first. The Onkyo 706 is about the best bang for the buck right now and you should be able to find one for around the $550 mark I know its a little bit over your budget but well worth it.
My second choice would be the sub, An SVS PB10 NSD would be better than what you have or go with the PB12 NSD For the price you have Your not going to find a better sub unless you go DIY.


----------



## nordr (May 6, 2009)

Thanks! I really want a sub but I think you're right I should get a receiver. For one, I can't get the new HD audio formats with my current receiver since it has no HDMI input and I have to send audio over optical. How good is the audyssey MultiEQ in the 706? I have read some amazing reviews for their standalone EQ but haven't seen much about this.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Audyssey does wonders to the sound, I dont recommend going with a receiver without either Audyssey, or Yamaha's YAPO.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with you and Tony ....get an AVR first (to take advantage of HD audio on BluRay), then get a sub.

If you're interested in DIY, there's a lot of projects here on the forum.



nordr said:


> Currently running the video from PS3 to the TV through HDMI without going through the receiver and audio through receiver via optical. *Cable goes to receiver through components (video) and optical (audio) outputs*.


What do you mean components and optical outputs to AVR???....Why are you connecting component (video) to AVR???...Is that from PS3 to AVR???....if that's the case, you don't need to connect the component from PS3 to AVR, just the audio; audio/video is send to TV via HDMI.....


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Go with the reciever first, then the sub. Get you a good Yamaha or Denon with HDMI then get you a decent sub. Just my two cents.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Ryan... we haven't seen ya in a while, but looks like Eric has revived your thread here.

What did you ever decide to do?


----------



## nordr (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I took everyone's advice and bought a used yamaha rx-v1600 off CL for a really good price. It's a great receiver but I am not that blown away by the YAPO calibration so kinda wishing I went with an Audyssey system. Then I purchased a new sub a little while later. Went with a SVS PB-10. I do have to say that the sub made much more of a difference than the receiver. As of right now I am pretty happy with my set up. The only thing left to upgrade is my surrounds but I am having trouble convincing my fiance that we need another pair of big speakers in our small NYC apartment.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like you did well.

Have you measured before and after with your YAPO using REW? I would mainly concentrate on getting the sub response right. Even Audyssey ain't the greatest when it comes to full range.


----------

